# I've been bitten by the saya bug - the repeat



## Beau Nidle (Jul 15, 2016)

Posted this earlier in another section, just realised it should really have been here. Sorry!

I've made a couple of leather sheaths for knives recently, which got me wondering how hard it would be to make a wooden one. I got some bass wood having seen it recommended by someone for sayas, and got to work. I'm afraid I don't have any progress pics, but now that the bug has bitten (hard, I can see myself making one for all my knives now), I'll add some working shots later when I do my Konosuke. Even though that already has a perfectly acceptable saya.

Anyhow, here are two of my gyutos...


----------

